# mounting a bird



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

i shot a roster this weekend wiht 24 1/2 inch tallfeather and i was wondering if u had any ideas so me how to mount him


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

well im actually in the same boat as you are right now ghostbuster. i shot one about 2 weeks ago that had 25'' tail and 3/4'' spurs. I shot it next to a high cut corn field so i wanted to mount it standing in some corn. therefore it shows of its really nice colors and its tail. I've seen others like this and this is what im planning on doing. the first thing you probably want to think of is what you want to show off on your bird or what you want people to see the most. Then go from there.hope this helps in some kind of way. let me know what you decide to do im curious also.


----------

